# shutter or vibration while driving...89 100q



## brianharrington (Jun 22, 2006)

i just picked up a 89 100 quattro, it virbates apon acceleration. which is hard to notice until you get about 20mph then its gets serious. im thinking it is a ujoint?? ive thought the quattro sys. are pretty durable. the car only has 130k. any ideas.


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

check the control arms as well as the bearings the bearings alone will cause a heavy vibe. good luck


----------



## veearse6 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

likely the carrier bearing for the drive shaft


----------

